# What version of ZFS & ZFS Pool does FreeBSD 9.2 use?



## FreeDomBSD (Oct 28, 2013)

Is it ZFS 5 and ZFS Pool 28?


----------



## User23 (Oct 28, 2013)

```
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)

#zfs upgrade -v
The following filesystem versions are supported:

VER  DESCRIPTION
---  --------------------------------------------------------
 1   Initial ZFS filesystem version
 2   Enhanced directory entries
 3   Case insensitive and filesystem user identifier (FUID)
 4   userquota, groupquota properties
 5   System attributes

For more information on a particular version, including supported releases,
see the ZFS Administration Guide.

#zpool upgrade -v
This system supports ZFS pool feature flags.

The following features are supported:

FEAT DESCRIPTION
-------------------------------------------------------------
async_destroy                         (read-only compatible)
     Destroy filesystems asynchronously.
empty_bpobj                           (read-only compatible)
     Snapshots use less space.
lz4_compress                         
     LZ4 compression algorithm support.

The following legacy versions are also supported:

VER  DESCRIPTION
---  --------------------------------------------------------
 1   Initial ZFS version
 2   Ditto blocks (replicated metadata)
 3   Hot spares and double parity RAID-Z
 4   zpool history
 5   Compression using the gzip algorithm
 6   bootfs pool property
 7   Separate intent log devices
 8   Delegated administration
 9   refquota and refreservation properties
 10  Cache devices
 11  Improved scrub performance
 12  Snapshot properties
 13  snapused property
 14  passthrough-x aclinherit
 15  user/group space accounting
 16  stmf property support
 17  Triple-parity RAID-Z
 18  Snapshot user holds
 19  Log device removal
 20  Compression using zle (zero-length encoding)
 21  Deduplication
 22  Received properties
 23  Slim ZIL
 24  System attributes
 25  Improved scrub stats
 26  Improved snapshot deletion performance
 27  Improved snapshot creation performance
 28  Multiple vdev replacements

For more information on a particular version, including supported releases,
see the ZFS Administration Guide.
```


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 28, 2013)

Just in case you miss what @User23 is saying, the version number is 5/5000, and the difference between latest and 28 is:

```
async_destroy        Destroy filesystems asynchronously.
empty_bpobj          Snapshots use less space.
lz4_compress         LZ4 compression algorithm support.
```
If your situation has HDD speed as the limiting factor (for example if you are compiling binaries from source), then these improvements do make a difference.


----------



## vanessa (Oct 28, 2013)

You can read more on this at Open ZFS


----------

